# Shock fell off last night



## paintdrying (Jul 13, 2012)

Their is a place here in town that has been in business since the 1950's. figured they would be able to handle replacing the shocks on my "new" van. Well, the upper bolts fell out, the shock compressed and was pinned against the ground and the lower shock mount.
Here I am, I got the wife with me, shock scraping on the ground, unable to move. The factory jack was a joke. I ended up prying a brick out of one of those fancy downtown displays. Drove the back wheel up on the brick, loosened the lower bolt and was able to remove that lower nut and bolt. Had to drive home with one less shock. Probably be the last time I let anyone work on my van. What a sad state of affairs.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

A good mechanic is worth his price---I am so fortunate to have a fine,skilled and honest one----

Good thing you know your way with a wrench---most folks would have a tow truck bill--


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

Huh.. Glad you OK.
This reminded me of my ol' Moskvitch that lost pass side lower shock mount on CA - just before we had to drive her to Poland for one of those cash making trips. So we had to bypass the entire boarder waiting line, through all kinds of forrests and uneven terrain, piloted by two bribed cops in a 4WD. My car was like a boat on stormy waves... And them getting really pissed why I can't go faster. But we made it all the way through and came back with no shock on that side.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

mj12 said:


> Their is a place here in town that has been in business since the 1950's. figured they would be able to handle replacing the shocks on my "new" van. Well, the upper bolts fell out, the shock compressed and was pinned against the ground and the lower shock mount.
> Here I am, I got the wife with me, shock scraping on the ground, unable to move. The factory jack was a joke. I ended up prying a brick out of one of those fancy downtown displays. Drove the back wheel up on the brick, loosened the lower bolt and was able to remove that lower nut and bolt. Had to drive home with one less shock. Probably be the last time I let anyone work on my van. What a sad state of affairs.


yeah, that sucks. but remember = no one is perfect. and, it may not have been their fault it failed = parts failure.


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

I bet you were shocked. :whistling2sorry, couldn't resist)


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

It probably "dampened" your spirits a bit too.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Reminds me of this skit.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WcU4t6zRAKg


----------



## funflyer (Dec 5, 2014)

The exact reason I do all my own auto repairs. I even hate to let the stealerships do warranty work.


----------



## paintdrying (Jul 13, 2012)

Called the shop, they said they will cover the new shock and put it on no problem. I see what happened, the top bolt head was very hard to get a hold of. I had to use about a half inch of washers to bring the bolt head up so I could get a wrench on it. Bad design.


----------

